
An Interview with Krita Maintainer Boudewijn Rempt - sohkamyung
http://renderositymagazine.com/an-interview-with-krita-maintainer-boudewijn-rempt-cms-992
======
etamponi
I worked with Boudewijn and the rest of the Krita team during two Google
Summers of Code, and I still remember the great experience. It was only a few
years later that I fully understood how much patience and commitment they put
into my contributions (it was my very first programming "job"). They helped me
grow as a developer, and taught me how to work in a team.

Boud is not only a great developer: he's been a great teacher, and a wonderful
person. He even sent me a letter with one of his favorite books, and I still
have it in my library behind my desk :)

I am really excited every time I see new progress on Krita, it's a really good
piece of software, and its developers always like to take new challenges.

Congrats to Boudewijn and to Krita!

Emanuele

~~~
boudewijnrempt
Hi Emanuele! It's good to hear from you again :-)

------
schoen
I met Boudewijn Rempt at a free software conference in Brazil a couple of
years ago. Although I only know him from talking at a conference and not from
working together, I was impressed with his good nature and his commitment to
his project and his community. It seemed to me that the free software
community would be lucky to have more project maintainers like him.

------
beering
The history of Krita is briefly mentioned in the interview - I think I first
tried Krita around 2005 or so. At the time, it was basically KDE's GIMP as
part of KDE's productivity suite (which kind of sucked anyways). That put it
in an awkward position of competing head-on with the leading Linux image
editor, targeting mostly the same user base, and that basically made it
unattractive to users.

With a focus on digital painting, however, it has a great niche. It now
performs great on an area that GIMP never really focused on and it's a very
feasible goal to be on par with or better than Photoshop on that particular
aspect. That way it can be "a great painting program" rather than "Photoshop
but free".

------
melling
How good is Krita? Are a significant number people using it instead of
Photoshop?

~~~
k__
Isn't it more a drawing than a photo manipulation software?

~~~
pjmlp
Examples of drawing with Photoshop.

[http://www.digitalartistdaily.com/](http://www.digitalartistdaily.com/)

